# c24-cl vs c24-tl



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Aside from clinclher vs tubeless, are these wheels structurally different? different rim? 
Why don't they make c24-CL tubeless-ready/1 version?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Good question. The rim on the TL is a little different to ensure a seal and this inevitably adds a little more weight, although it arguably adds a smidgen more strength. 

But many road bikers are weight conscience and the fact that the 24CL wheel construction provides a very light rim / wheel, Shimano apparently decided to keep the CL as is, and offer a second version for tubeless. 

I'm sure it was a tough call but, given that the 24CL is one of the lightest clinchers on the market, I believe they made the right decision. I do not believe any wheel builder can build a competitive wheel - all things considered. It has a metal brake track so long steep descents are not a problem, nor is wet braking a problem, there is no rider weight limit, its more aero than one might think due to its low spoke count, it is low inertia since its rim is among the lightest on the market - carbon rims included, and it has a hub that is virtually without peer. You just can't get a sub 1400 gram wheel built with all these attributes in one package.

I own two sets of the 24CL and my carbon wheels just sit in the closet. Each set was trued once then remains very true. No failures, and they ride superbly. I weigh 185 lbs.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Everything Neal said, plus tubeless rims are harder to mount tires on.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I owned a set of C24 CL wheels before owning two sets of C24 TLs and cannot feel a difference between them that is not caused by different tyres. They are great wheels.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

TL follows the UST standard for the bead profile.


----------



## bashple (Jan 4, 2013)

I suggest CL because CL is lighter than TL by a little


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I am about to pull the trigger to upgrade the stock wheels on a 2013 Specialized Roubaix Expert from the DT 4.0 Wheelset to a set of Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL's. I weigh 200 ish now, but will only drop to 190 typically with more riding.

Are the C24's a good strong, stiff wheel for a ride my weight? Mostly do group rides, endurance, Century's occassionally. Not a racer, but I do love going down mountains fast!


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm 180-190 and ride the tubeless C24's. Doing 50mph downhill is a pleasure with these wheels.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Did it. Could not pass up the $600 upcharge to go from DT Axis Wheels to Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL's! They are awesome! Perfect for me! Looking forward to trying Tubeless, but stayed with Clincher tires that came with my new 2013 Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Uis.

View attachment 279012


View attachment 279013


View attachment 279014


View attachment 279013


View attachment 279015


View attachment 279016


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

You can read about how great custom built wheels are (it seems like there are a thousand varieties) till the cows come home, but not one is a better wheelset than these DA wheels....whether lighter or heavier.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

NealH said:


> You can read about how great custom built wheels are (it seems like there are a thousand varieties) till the cows come home, but not one is a better wheelset than these DA wheels....whether lighter or heavier.


love this post, and based on the obsessive research I did, I have to agree. The consensus seems to be that Dura Ace wheels are as good as you can get!


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

The C24 9000 CL is the best wheels I have ridden and I have owned Zipp 404, Soul 2.0, and a custom set with A23/Alchemy (cost me a $1000 to build). These C24 rolls so nice and pretty stiff for my $165lb.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

uncrx2003 said:


> The C24 9000 CL is the best wheels I have ridden and I have owned Zipp 404, Soul 2.0, and a custom set with A23/Alchemy (cost me a $1000 to build). These C24 rolls so nice and pretty stiff for my $165lb.


Love this report! The Shimano C24 wheels seem to get consistent praise and respect! I am really loving mine so far!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

when I was doing research prior to purchasing new wheels, I was surprised at the almost complete lack of negative reviews on the C24s.

after buying a set and putting on 5K miles, I can see why. they're light, look cool, and give an exceptionally nice ride.

+10 for them.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

trek5200cs said:


> love this post, and based on the obsessive research I did, I have to agree. The consensus seems to be that Dura Ace wheels are as good as you can get!


My buddy had a very high end wheelset built for him using spec-wise topshelf parts. It was very light, reasonably deep, etc etc. He never raved about it.

Then he got some 9000 C24s and after the first ride he texted me "I am in love with these wheels!".


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

how well do these wheels for heavier riders (190-200)?


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

metalheart said:


> how well do these wheels for heavier riders (190-200)?


I am currently right at 200lbs. So far they are stunning. No worries. Not noticing any flex. Spin up quickly, smooth, no issues with crosswind. I think they are the best choice.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Had the C24 TL's when i first moved to DA9000. these are among the top when it comes to quality and performance. too bad we don't have the plain clinchers locally.... only the tubeless. would've gladly traded in tubeless-readiness for a few less grams. 

congrats trek5200s!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Fabulous wheels, I'm a very big rider and have been riding the 10 speed clinche version for just over 8000km with zero issues and still perfectly true.

This week I have just swapped those wheels out for the new 11 speed wheels as I upgrade fromUltegra Di2 to DA 9070 Di2 11 and I'm hoping the new wheels will give the same level of service as the old ones did.

As others have said, light, fast, strong, alloy braking and great hubs. Only change I made was to swap the Shimano Skewers for lighter Fast Forward ones.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I just returned from a familiar 30 mi ride with rolling hills. I had the thought that I must be stronger than I used to be because I was climbing a bit faster and increased my overall average speed. Now as I am sitting on the patio reflecting, I wonder if maybe the difference is the Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL Wheels? ....could be! I love them!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

my apologies for bringing this old thread back to live. i am wondering if someone knows how wide these 24 cl's are. i find conflicting info, some say 20.8 outer rim, other say 20.8 inside.
i am riding a set of Flow 30 that are about as wide as you can get and i am firm believer that the wider rims make a huge difference on the way a wheel handles.
i am interested on the C24 Cl because of how strong, light and reliable they are supposed to be. but, i do not want to go back to narrow rims. i currently use 25 mm tires with the wider rims and it is a great combo.
bottom line is that i would like a lighter set of wheels and the c24 cl at about 1400 grams seems like a great option.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> my apologies for bringing this old thread back to live. i am wondering if someone knows how wide these 24 cl's are. i find conflicting info, some say 20.8 outer rim, other say 20.8 inside.
> i am riding a set of Flow 30 that are about as wide as you can get and i am firm believer that the wider rims make a huge difference on the way a wheel handles.
> i am interested on the C24 Cl because of how strong, light and reliable they are supposed to be. but, i do not want to go back to narrow rims. i currently use 25 mm tires with the wider rims and it is a great combo.
> bottom line is that i would like a lighter set of wheels and the c24 cl at about 1400 grams seems like a great option.


20.8 outside. The C24s did not receive any special widening with the 9000 series revamp.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you for the quick response.

so, assuming the C35 are as light as they say they are, those willbe the ones to get, correct?
24mm width outside should be very close to 19mm width in the inside.
anyone can confirm if the advertized weight of the C35 cl is accurate or close to it?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Wider rims do not make a huge difference in feel, or performance. Maybe slightly, with the right tire and pressure, but not very much. Tire pressure trumps rim width every time. The pros were not asking for wider rims. Nothing wrong with wider rims though, and they may have a slight advantage in stability since there is less "light bulb" effect with the tire. Zipp does a good bit of true engineering, and since they have endorsed wider rims there probably is a slight advantage, although this is likely from aero characteristics. Most of the advertised advantages of wider rims is just hype. Most, that is. 

My DA C24 wheels rode better than my custom built wheels with A23 rims (23mm width). It wasn't even close. The C24's have a lively feel, are suitably forgiving, and yet plenty stiff enough. They just complement my bike perfectly. The Velocity A23 build on the other hand, was slightly dead feeling, and just did not seem to connect my hands with the road like the C24 wheels do. The C24 wheels inspire a bit more confidence than the A23 build. Of course a wheel builder might say that my set was not constructed the best. My C24 wheels also feel better than my Race-XXX-Lite carbon wheels, although these are a generation or two out of date now. The Specialized carbon wheels ride nice too but, durability has not been established yet. 

The new C35s are pretty light but I have not weighed a set. I did see a post from someone with one on the scale and it was within a few grams of the advertised weight. If I was in the market, I would buy a set in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

9000 C35 = 1545gm, QRs = 125gm


----------

